# DIY LED Track Light Setup /w Ikea Shelf



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is my new setup in my office.

It's a 15 gallon with track LED lighting hanging overhead from an Ikea shelf.









DIY Track Lighting (Movie)


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks cool, will the lights be good enough to make it a planted tank? Where'd you get the white sand btw? Looks really nice, i'd love to get my hands on some for a new project.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks!

Island Pets Unlimited in Richmond. I'm not sure if the lighting would suffice for plants (need to do more studying on the matter) I now have white rocks in the tank as well. I will take pics when I'm at work and post. BTW you can add as many lights as you want to this system. They just twist in. The part is that the bulbs are around $15 (last virtually forever) and the fixture pieces that twist in are around $12. Maybe with 4 more a planted tank would work? If I ever keep more than cichlids in it I'll let you know.

Also like the "ripple" effect that LED's produce over florescent that would have been hard to mount and keep aesthetically pleasing in this application.

Sand and Rocks grow well in this light :bigsmile:


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Tank looks great, it is amazing that their stuff is so versatile. 

I have also found that the ikea led's are great and easy to add. They adhere to almost anything, have been running non stop as my night light for almost a year with no ill affects.


----------

